# The Orang Asli visit - Malaysia trip



## wileywong (Oct 13, 2006)

My trip background

Modern humans emerged just once out of Africa - and headed straight for the beach - new genetic research suggests.

Most scientists agree that modern humans left Africa relatively recently, and it was traditionally thought that the route taken was northwards, overland into the Middle East and beyond. 

Mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) accumulates mutations over generations, so measuring differences between different human populations can estimate the time since they diverged from one another. The team analysed the mtDNA of 260 members of an isolated population living in Malaysia, called the Orang Asli. The ancestors of these people were the original inhabitants of the Malay Peninsula.

This trip is base on the above information, and i try to explore it and have a look of those Orang Alsi (Original Man).

For more other photos, pls visit my website : http://www.fotop.net/wiley/Malaysia

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.






14.






15.


----------



## DeepSpring (Oct 13, 2006)

What I see is great but a good many don'r seem to want to show up

3-5,8,9,and 11-15


----------

